# Caber???



## colorado (Oct 23, 2011)

Has anyone tried any kind of research Caber? What was your experience with research Caber?

This isn't really something I want to find out too late that I was taking some bunk shit.


----------



## TwisT (Oct 23, 2011)

Hard to find, doesnt sit stably in liquid.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 25, 2011)

TwisT beat me to it. Caber isn't stable in water, most other semi-liquid solutions will also allow it to degrade fairly quickly - best bet is pharma/pill form, which unfortunately tends to be quite pricey


----------



## pieguy (Oct 25, 2011)

I wish I had the man power to recommend you a cabergoline in capsule form <_< >_>


----------

